# Mikrofonsignal in 2 PCs?



## DeathlyEagle50 (13. August 2015)

Moin moin,

ein Kumpel und ich wollen mal wieder die gute alte zwei-Mann-Lan starten. Nun hatten wir die Idee via Twitch die ganze Chose zu streamen, sprich jeder streamt über seinen PC = zwei Streams. Musik wird wohl über eine satte Anlage kommen.

Nur hakt es bei dem Vorhaben etwas bei den Überlegungen, wie wir den am Besten einheitlich die Stimmen und Musik einfangen.

Eine Idee ist nun alles mit einem Mikrofon für Raumaufnahmen aufzuzeichnen, nach einigem googlen wurde dieses Gerät o.Ä. empfohlen Samson Meteor (Links erlaubt?)

Die eigentliche Frage:

Kann man das Mikrofonsignal über einen Splitter oder Ähnlichem sauber in 2 PCs über den Line-In bekommen? Oder geht es auch möglicherweise über den USB Connecter in den einen plus den Headphone-Out in den anderen PC?

Ansonsten auch gerne andere Lösungsvorschläge

(Hab noch daran gedacht irgendwie mit dem Audio-Out der Anlage zu arbeiten, jedoch kam ich dann bei der gleichzeitigen Aufnahme der Stimmen nicht weiter)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

eagle


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

Das müsste an sich klappen: du sendest per USB das, was das Mic aufnimmt, zum PC Nummer 1. Und am Kopfhöreranschluss wiederum kannst du das hören, was das Mic aufnimmt, und so wie ich es sehr bei Bedarf "sogar" andere Dinge, die der PC Nummer 1 abspielt, hören, wenn du einen Kopfhörer dranmachst. Denn du stellst am PC Nummer 1 ein, was beim Mic-Kopfhörerausgang rauskommen soll. Und statt einem Kopfhörer kannst du natürlich auch ein Anschlusskabel nehmen, das man in den Line-In des PCs Nummer 2 steckt - dann kann der PC Nummer 2 das quasi alles "aufnehmen" und auch per twitch weiterleiten. 

Die Frage ist: was soll denn alles zu Twitch übertragen werden? Nur euer "Gelaber" und die Musik, oder auch der Gamessound BEIDER PCs? Letzteres wäre vlt. dann doch nicht so einfach möglich, aber ersteres geht wohl definitiv. 

Wichtig ist evlt., dass ihr zumindest am PC Nummer 2 KEIN USB-Headset, sondern eines mit Klinkensteckern verwendet - falls ihr denn überhaupt Headsets nutzen wollt ^^


----------



## DeathlyEagle50 (13. August 2015)

Danke erst mal für deine Einschätzung, irgendwie so hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Genau, den Mic-Out dann ganz einfach mit nem Klinke-Klinke Kabel. Hatte nur überlegt, ob das Mic möglicherweile immer nur ein Out aktiv hat, also USB ODER Klinke.

Also der Gamesound soll nur jeweils der eigene übertragen werden, sonst wird das ja ein Gewurschtel.
Wenn das alles so klappen sollte, würde ich mir mein Headset, welches über Klinken läuft, höchstens für den Gamesound aufsetzen, was aber ja nichts an dem Setting ändern würde.

Hat ansonsten schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Raumaufnahmen gemacht? Die Sprachquellen würden auch wohl nur maximal 1-1,5 Meter vom Mikrofon weg sitzen.


----------



## BiJay (13. August 2015)

Wie sitzt ihr denn genau? Bei dem gewählten Mikrofon müsst ihr beide schon nah am Mikrofon sein, also am Besten nebeneinander. Für mehrere Stimmen nimmt man eigentlich eher ein Mikrofon mit Kugelcharakterisitik, wenn man drumherum sitzt, oder Achtercharakterisitik für gegenüber. Musik über eine Anlage wiederzugeben und mit einem Mikro aufzunehmen, kann die Qualität der Musik stark verschlechtern - erst recht bei einem Mikrofon mit Nierencharakteristik und einer Anlage, die weiter weg steht; bei einem Mikrofon mit Kugelcharakteristik sollte die Qualität nicht so leiden. Besser wäre es, wenn ihr da die Musik über den PC abspielt und sie dann dort aufnimmt. Eigentlich würde ich eher empfehlen, dass jeder sein eigenes Mikrofon hat und ihr dann über ein VoIP Programm euch gegenseitig aufnehmt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: was soll denn alles zu Twitch übertragen werden? Nur euer "Gelaber" und die Musik, oder auch der Gamessound BEIDER PCs? Letzteres wäre vlt. dann doch nicht so einfach möglich, aber ersteres geht wohl definitiv.


Warum sollte man denn auf jeden Stream den Gamesound beider PCs hören wollen? Das wäre doch nur verwirrend, da ja auch jeder etwas anderes auf dem Monitor sieht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

DeathlyEagle50 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für deine Einschätzung, irgendwie so hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Genau, den Mic-Out dann ganz einfach mit nem Klinke-Klinke Kabel. Hatte nur überlegt, ob das Mic möglicherweile immer nur ein Out aktiv hat, also USB ODER Klinke.


 nee, der Anschluss ist an sich ja für Musiker gedacht, damit die was am PC aufnehmen und gleichzeitig mithören können, was sie singen - das kann nämlich ganz anders klingen, als wenn du Dir nur selber zuhörst "über die Luft" und nicht per Kopfhörer    und dazu kann man wohl ggf. sogar noch ein Playback mithören, also zB ein Musiker spielt am PC Drums+Bass ab und nimmt per Mic auf, und er lässt dann alles zusammen zum Kopfhörerausgang transportieren, damit er seinen Gesang in der Musik eingebettet mithören kann.

Aber was auch noch wichtig wäre: ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob du getrennt den Kopfhörerausgang des Mics nutzen kannst und zB über ein Headset dann Deinen Gamessound getrennt hören kannst ^^  denn an sich wird das Mic dann komplett zur Soundkarte, wenn es aufnimmt UND auch Ton sendet. 



> Also der Gamesound soll nur jeweils der eigene übertragen werden, sonst wird das ja ein Gewurschtel.


 da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es nicht problematisch wird, dass NUR das vom Mic aufgenommene zum zweiten PC gesendet werden kann. Müsste aber gehen. 

@bijay: eben... ^^


----------



## DeathlyEagle50 (13. August 2015)

Sitzen werden wir wohl in einem rechten Winkel, während ich das Mikrofon dann genau am Eckpunkt positioniert hätte. Danke schonmal für die Tipps bezüglich der Charakteristik!
Mit einer Verschlechterung der Qualität rechnen wir bei einer Mikrofonaufnahme definitiv. Wir denken uns, hauptsache das große ganze kommt rüber. Also unsere Stimmen, was für Musik gerade läuft etc. damit man die Reaktionen nachvollziehen kann (Cam ist auch geplant).

Die Musik über den PC abspielen wollten wir nicht, damit nicht jeder seinen eigenen Kram hört, sondern wir gemeinsam dasselbe hören können.
Den Gedanken mit VoIP hatte ich auch gefasst. Meine Bedenken sind hier in erster Linie, ob die Musik beim Reden ebenfalls über das Headset Mikro übertragen wird und es dann unangenehme Überlappungungen gibt. Zweitens, dass wir uns gegenseitig doppelt hören. Dies wär wohl aber eher ein kleineres übel, denn bei angemessen lauter Musik und einem evtl aufgesetztem Headset hört man sich wohl sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

Letztenendes müsstet ihr es halt ausprobieren, aber selbst für ein 1-Mann-Letsplay wäre so ein Mic ne gute Sache. Ich finde diese beschissenen Headset-Mics oft einfach nur lächerlich. Da wird mit viel Tam-Tam ein Video gemacht, und dann hört es sich an wie aus der Blechdose


----------



## DeathlyEagle50 (13. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nee, der Anschluss ist an sich ja für Musiker gedacht, damit die was am PC aufnehmen und gleichzeitig mithören können, was sie singen - das kann nämlich ganz anders klingen, als wenn du Dir nur selber zuhörst "über die Luft" und nicht per Kopfhörer    und dazu kann man wohl ggf. sogar noch ein Playback mithören, also zB ein Musiker spielt am PC Drums+Bass ab und nimmt per Mic auf, und er lässt dann alles zusammen zum Kopfhörerausgang transportieren, damit er seinen Gesang in der Musik eingebettet mithören kann.



Stimmt, da hätte ich als Gitarrist selber drauf kommen müssen 


> Aber was auch noch wichtig wäre: ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob du getrennt den Kopfhörerausgang des Mics nutzen kannst und zB über ein Headset dann Deinen Gamessound getrennt hören kannst ^^  denn an sich wird das Mic dann komplett zur Soundkarte, wenn es aufnimmt UND auch Ton sendet.
> 
> da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es nicht problematisch wird, dass NUR das vom Mic aufgenommene zum zweiten PC gesendet werden kann. Müsste aber gehen.



Achso, du hast Bedenken, dass der gesamte Sound des PC1 (mit USB Verbindung) übertragen wird auf den PC2 über den Mikrofon Out und somit auch der Gamesound des PC1 beim PC2 ankommt?
Ich habe gehofft, dass der Mic-Out direkt die Aufnahme des Mikrofons abgreift. Aber stimmt, es kann natürlich sein, dass es erstmal über den USB in den PC1 läuft und dann erst zurück über den Mic-Out.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

DeathlyEagle50 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hätte ich als Gitarrist selber drauf kommen müssen
> 
> 
> Achso, du hast Bedenken, dass der gesamte Sound des PC1 (mit USB Verbindung) übertragen wird auf den PC2 über den Mikrofon Out und somit auch der Gamesound des PC1 beim PC2 ankommt?
> ...


 das kann man aber vlt. so einstellen, dass es so geht, wie du willst - es kann aber auch sein, dass du dich entscheiden musst, was man am Mic-Out hören soll, und alles andere bleibt stumm, und zwar auch an Deinem PC komplett, so dass du Deinen eigenen Gamessound nicht nutzen kannst. 

Vlt. müsst ihr also doch jeder so ein mic kaufen.... ^^


----------



## BiJay (13. August 2015)

DeathlyEagle50 schrieb:


> Sitzen werden wir wohl in einem rechten Winkel, während ich das Mikrofon dann genau am Eckpunkt positioniert hätte.


Da kann es mit der Nierencharakteristik wirklich eng werden, denn wenn ihr euch dann leicht zur Seite bewegt, kann sich eure aufgenommene Laustärke stark ändern. Vielleicht wäre da ein Mikrofon wie das Blue Yeti besser geeignet, das verschiedene Einstellungen für die Charakteristiken hat. Ist auch ein von Streamern und Youtubern oft empfohlenes USB-Mikrofon. Kostet aber auch etwas mehr wie das von dir angesprochene Mikrofon.



DeathlyEagle50 schrieb:


> Den Gedanken mit VoIP hatte ich auch gefasst. Meine Bedenken sind hier in erster Linie, ob die Musik beim Reden ebenfalls über das Headset Mikro übertragen wird und es dann unangenehme Überlappungungen gibt. Zweitens, dass wir uns gegenseitig doppelt hören.


Bei VoIP wäre es wirklich am Besten, wenn die Musik auch über den PC kommt und beide mit Headset dasitzen. Da könnt ihr auch schön laut drehen, so dass ihr euch gegenseitig nicht doppelt hört. Wenn jeder dann ein Mikrofon mit Nierencharakteristik hat und ihr eventuell noch eine Tonschwelle einbaut, also festlegt dass unter einem gewissen dB-Wert das Mikrofon nichts aufnimmt, habt ihr auch quasi keine Störgeräusche. Wäre nur meine Empfehlung, es sollte aber auch allein mit einem Mikrofon funktionieren.

Zu eurem "Zweikanal"-Problem: Man kann auch das Signal mit nur einem PC aufnehmen und z.B. über VoIP zum anderen Rechner übertragen.


----------



## DeathlyEagle50 (14. September 2015)

Habe ganz vergessen das Fazit zu schreiben, falls mal jemand danach sucht.

Letztendlich haben wir doch die Lösung mit dem Splitter genommen, um die Musik gleichzeitig hören und in beide Pcs zu bekommen. Für die Stimmen wurde TS verwendet.
Lief auch einwandfrei, bis auf dass man bei z.B. lauten Erfolgsrufen doppelt gehört wurde, was aber nicht weiter tragisch war.
Kann diese Variante also zumindest empfehlen, ob die Möglichkeit mit einem gemeinsamen Mikrofon besser ist kann ich demnach noch nicht beurteilen.

Grüße


----------

